# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Kindly update me the use of this Program

## Remasri

What is pine email program used for in Linux. Is it used for news reading utility? If not what is the use of this.

----------


## Bessie

The pine program can be used as a mail handler as well as an efficient way for reading news. Why I say efficient is if there is not much disk space you would be able to save the disk space for reading news by using this pine program.

----------

